# Phrag. Schroederae browning



## parasocks (Jul 28, 2020)

Hi All 

Hope you well

A few months back I purchased a Phrag Schroederae. I recently noticed that the plant has some brown spots on the stems and some leaves and new growths. I have smelt it and it has no smell, I assume its related to bad culture on my part, I have been growing them outdoors and watering every 6 days or so. The media is moist but on the dry side. The temps are around 4-20 degrees C at the moment and its in bright indirect sun (we in winter here, heading into spring). 

I am not sure if this is Rot and if i should remove the buds and leaves? It does not seem to be spreading but I am not sure. The Phragmipedium Paul Eugene Conray that I bought at the same time seems fine, no issues. 

Any help will be appreciated. 

Thanks
Parasocks


----------



## abax (Jul 28, 2020)

I'm only guessing, but I suspect the following: not enough watering and/or
getting water down into the leaves. Perhaps you might move the moss away
from the plant growths at the base of the leaves.


----------



## parasocks (Jul 30, 2020)

Thanks i will try that. Is it fine to grow them in a shallow tray of water?


----------



## Ray (Jul 30, 2020)

Looks a bit like a pseudomonas infection to me, but it's hard to say for sure. I'd consider a copper-based treatment. They are typically sold as fungicides, but are pretty good bactericides, too.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 31, 2020)

Get some Dragon's Blood, sap of Croton lechleri.


----------



## abax (Aug 1, 2020)

Don't get the amazon Dragon's Blood. It is very poor quality.


----------



## Brabantia (Aug 1, 2020)

I am with Ray subgestion. I have also observed same situation on my Phrags. To get rid of this problem I treated with FloridaMix (a mix of Aliette and Dithane).
But as these materials are difficult to buy Bordeaux mixture is a good alternative. Copper concentration must be around 500 mgr/liter.


----------

